# For us Diabetics that love sauce



## dreamer (Jun 8, 2009)

I am currently on a *VERY LOW* carb diet to get my sugars under controll.

This spring I was really wanting some BB ribs, but if I am going to eat ribs, I WANT MY SAUCE.

Well my loving wife found this recipe someplace on the net. At first I was not willing to try this. She made the effort, so I did.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










It was very good. Give it a try.

_Low carb BBQ sauce
Ingredients:
·2 strips of thick bacon, chopped fine (or see note)
·1 small onion, minced
·1 clove garlic, minced or 1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
·1 small can (6 oz) tomato paste
·1 can (12 oz) diet (sugar-free) cola - Splenda-sweetened preferred
·1/4 cup low carb (sugar-free) catsup, (or see note)
·3 T mustard
·1 Tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
·1 pinch ground cloves
·Hot sauce to taste
Preparation:
Note 1: If you prefer to leave the bacon out, add 1-3 teaspoons of liquid smoke, to taste, near the end of the cooking. Alternatively, add some smoky flavor using 1 teaspoon of smoked paprika, or chipotle powder to taste.

Note 2: If you can't find low carb catsup, leave it out, but add about a tablespoon of vinegar and some sweetener, to taste.

1) Fry the bacon in a saucepan - a 2 qt pan works well.

2) Add the onion and cook over medium until soft - 3-5 minutes. Add garlic at this point if you're using fresh and stir it for half a minute or so.

3) Add the rest of the ingredients, plus about half a cup of water. Stir well. 4) Simmer for 20-30 minutes. It will cook down a bit and flavors will combine. 5) Adjust the seasonings so you have the balance you want - you can add vinegar, artificial sweetener (liquid preferred), or hot sauce. (If it's too hot, adding more sweetener will tone it down.)

The recipe makes approximately 10 servings of 1/4 cup each. Each serving has about 3.5 grams of carbohydrate plus 1 gram of fiber.
_

ENJOY

Dreamer


----------



## billbo (Jun 9, 2009)

That sounds like a good sauce low sugar or not! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this with us.  I was recently diagnosed as being a diabetic so it will come in handy for me.


----------



## timtimmay (Apr 20, 2010)

I just finished up my 2nd bottle of this sauce and I'll be making another batch this weekend.  Thanks so much for this great recipe.

For those watching aspertame input, I was able to sub tea for the soda, still tasted great.


----------



## rdknb (Apr 20, 2010)

being an insulin dependent diabetic I am going to give that a try ty


----------



## eaglewing (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow, sorry to hear that Dawn... I hate it when I HAVE to change my eating habits. That's hard to do...


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 20, 2010)

If you are watching the Aspartame, Diet Rite sugar free does NOT have that as the sweetener.

Any other flavors of pop used?  Black cherry or cherry cola?


----------



## mudduck (Apr 20, 2010)

thanks for the sauce i also am a diabetic


----------



## old poi dog (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks  for sharing.  I will make some of it this weekend.  The doc told me to get my sugar numbers down too.


----------



## suthrngrllr (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the recipe; being a Diabetic myself I am always looking for sugar free or reduced sugar recipes, Thanks again


----------



## rdknb (Apr 20, 2010)

just a note, always remeber that the carbs we eat are as important as to how much sugar.  Been diabetic long time


----------

